# Western DIgital : compatible Mac?



## makasayo (8 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous Tiger et je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe Western digital 250go (black), ce sont les modeles "pocket", mais celui ci ne monte pas sur mon mac, de plus il est fourni sans cd et je ne trouve aucun driver sur le site marchand.
Qq'un en s'est il plus?


----------



## fxav (8 Février 2008)

Slt !
si c'est bien celui ci, il n'y a aucun problème, il marche très bien chez moi.
je ne sais pas d'ou peut venir ton problème.
NB: je suis sous léopard par contre.


----------



## chris78 (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté le même samedi et il laisse mon Imac de marbre. Il ne le reconnait pas. Ma femme vietn de le tester sur son pc au bureau et là pas de problème. Merci pour vos idées et/ou conseils éclairés.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Février 2008)

chris78 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai acheté le même samedi et il laisse mon Imac de marbre. Il ne le reconnait pas. Ma femme vietn de le tester sur son pc au bureau et là pas de problème. Merci pour vos idées et/ou conseils éclairés.



Bonjour,

Utilitaire de disque -> effacer, par exemple.

Sly54


----------



## ficelle (11 Février 2008)

même formaté en FAT, ça doit monter.
j'en ai 4, de 120 à 320 go, et pas de probleme...
par contre, ça se branche directement sur le mac, pas au clavier


----------



## Karol (14 Février 2008)

j'ai le meme en 320Go et il ne marche que sur les mac..pas sur pc... dans un post on m'a dit qu'il fallait un logiciel sur pc ou qu'il fallait le formater...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2008)

chris78 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai acheté le même samedi et il laisse mon Imac de marbre. Il ne le reconnait pas. Ma femme vietn de le tester sur son pc au bureau et là pas de problème. Merci pour vos idées et/ou conseils éclairés.



Branches le directement sur le Mac, et si ça ne suffit pas, mets lui une alim externe ou un câble en Y (pour le brancher sur deux prises USB à la fois), pour voir. Contrairement aux PC, ou on hésite pas à "prévoir large", le Mac à tendance à prendre la norme USB au pied de la lettre, et 500 mA pour un disque, ça peut être limite


----------



## celinegn (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un dde western digital Elements 500go. Je suis loin d'être une pro de l'informatique, après l'avoir brancher directement a mon macbook, il apparait bien sur le bureau mais je ne peut rien y mettre. J'ai chercher dans les informations du disque et m'aperçois qu'il est préformaté windows et que je suis en "lecture seulement". 

Je n'arrive absolument pas à changer, il fonctionne très bien sur pc. Lorsque je veux le formater je n'ai pas le droit de changer le format pour le mettre en Fat32 comme recommandé sur ce forum. 
SVP aidez moi, je ne trouve aucune solution à mon problème !!:hein:


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2010)

Même en passant par Utilitaire de disques (application rangée dans le dossier Utilitaires de ton Mac) tu ne peux pas formatter ce disque dur ??


----------



## gel_hydroalcoolique (28 Août 2010)

Ca doit être formaté en NTFS et si cela se trouve le cryptage du DD est activé.

Attention aussi sur ces DD, il y a deux "partitions" :
- une qui apparait le plus souvent comme un CD et qui contient l'utilitaire (celui là est en lecture uniquement normal c'est un CD) --> C'est peut-être la partition que tu vois...
- une qui correspond au disque lui-même (mais qui n'apparaitra pas si le cryptage est effectif, bah oui cela demande un mot de passe)

Pour info, la partition CD peut être désactivé ou tout du moins, non monté au boot du DD.

Ma solution serait donc :
- sous Windows, installer l'utilitaire WD et vérifier si le cryptage est activé
- sous le gestionnaire de DD, détruire la partition
- le brancher sous Mac et le formater suivant tes besoins (HFS+ si MacOnly, FAT32 si mixte)


----------



## gillyns (29 Août 2010)

c'est évident : il est formaté en NTFS, il faut le formater en HFS+ (Mac OS étendu journalisé comme le nomme Apple dans utilitaire de disque)


----------

